# CPC Looking for Remote Coding Job - I am seeking a full or part-time



## nickele (Jul 30, 2013)

NICKELE A. ALDERMAN, CPC
1004 E Willow Dr
Olathe  KS  66061
(913) 940-9585
Email:  summerfunnies@gmail.com


7/30/13



To Whom It May Concern:

I am seeking a full or part-time position in a professional setting.  My resume is attached and references are listed at the end.

My job history includes experience in the following areas:

	Passed Certified Professional Coding exam				January 2003
	Member AAPC							Since May 2002
	Passed Medical Terminology Course					May 1993
	Public Contact/Relations						17 years
	CPT/ICD9 Coding							13 years
	10 Key/Typing/Data Entry						12 years
	Supervision/Management/Training					8 years
	Medical/Dental/Vision Claims Processing				5 years	
	Bookkeeping/Billing/Cash Collection			  	   	5 years
	Insurance Filing							3 years
	Precerts/Referrals							1 year
	Payment Posting							1 year
	Claims Follow Up							1 year
	Market Research							11 years
	Mystery Shopping							8 years

Coding Experience Includes:  
Family Practice	OB/GYN	Inpatient Hospital	Outpatient Hospital
Emergency 		Urology	Anesthesiology	Radiology


Please feel free to contact me at my home phone number:  (913) 940-9585 or email me at:  summerfunnies@gmail.com.

Thank you in advance for your considering me.

Sincerely,


Nicki Alderman


----------

